# MTHFR dx code needed...



## macioci (Jan 12, 2010)

Does anyone know what the diagnosis code for +MTHFR would be?


----------



## cmtl (Jan 12, 2010)

I use 270.4 "disturbances of sulphur-bearing amino-acid metabolism" based on some research from a few weeks ago. It's complicated stuff! OB patients with a +mthfr may have a condition from 289.91 including antithrombin III, Factor V leiden, protein S, protein C, Prothrombin gene mutation and homocysteine 270.4.  

I hope this helps!


----------



## atomasek (Jan 19, 2010)

In our office we code MTHFR using the following codes:
*649.33 (primary)* coagulation defects complicating pregnancy  and 286.9 MTHFR.
 Also, for Factor XIII the secondary code would be 286.3
Factor V, Prothrombin gene mutation, Protein C & S, Anti-3 the secondary code would be 289.81.

Hope this helps.


----------

